# My first cycle, nandrolone decanoate only cycle infact !



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all thanks for checking out my post.

Basically ive been training for about 2 yrs now eating well traing 4 times a week with plenty of rest and ive come to the point where i would like to try steroids.

i only want to try one steroid for my first time, im abit apprihensoius about mixing 2 , 3 and more steroids at once as i admit i am a complete novice to the subject and want to do it safely with as less risk as possible.

i have studied some information passing round the internet and one particular steriod has stood out to me which is , nandrolone decanoate.

i say stood out to me because of its connective tissue peoperties and lesser estrogen realted gyno problems , though their is the risk of progesterone gyno, i have read up that Letrozole can combat this.

Also as a pct i have been recommended clomid and hcg though am un sure wheather to use hcg completely as a pct because again others have said they use it when cycling to keep the boys going !

any advice would be great fully recieved as i am completely new to this realm and am sure i need to be corrected and updated to make the right choices.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

if you only want to use one steroid you should use test. Test should b the base of all cycles.

if u use nandrolone decanoate on its own, u will have serious problems getting or maintaining a hard on cause it will shut you down hard.

also it will prob be hard to recover from proberly because deca stays in your sysyem for ages

my advice would b stick to test


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> if you only want to use one steroid you should use test. Test should b the base of all cycles.
> 
> if u use nandrolone decanoate on its own, u will have serious problems getting or maintaining a hard on cause it will shut you down hard.
> 
> ...


i heard some major side effects from test. my main issue is roid rage.

am not looking to get super body build size am 80 kgs at mo just add an extra 15 kgs get near the hundred mark.

if i was to use test could i use deca with it ?

what would be the complete amount of supplies i would need for a 12 week cycle including pct treatment ?


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Test is going to be a much better first cycle than deca. On its own deca will make you feel pretty horrible. Im not sure where you heard the sides from test were very bad because they are not. "Roid rage" is bs imo.

Yes you could stack test and deca but tor a first cycle there is really no need.

500mg test E or C for 10-12 weeks will work perfectly.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Test IS best!


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Test is going to be a much better first cycle than deca. On its own deca will make you feel pretty horrible. Im not sure where you heard the sides from test were very bad because they are not. "Roid rage" is bs imo.
> 
> Yes you could stack test and deca but tor a first cycle there is really no need.
> 
> 500mg test E or C for 10-12 weeks will work perfectly.


Ok guys this is getting interesting.

so if i go for test, then i will need to take novla, with it to combat gyno ?

Then clomid for a pct 2-3 weeks after the test cycle ?

is 500 mg the base dose or could you go lower if i wanted to test the water so to speak


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

djwang said:


> Ok guys this is getting interesting.
> 
> so if i go for test, then i will need to take novla, with it to combat gyno ?
> 
> ...


As said, test only is what you need, deca only is not a wise choice.

No you don't take nolva on cycle, that and clomid are for PCT.

400-500mg week will yeild the best results.

Take a low dose AI through the whole cycle, adex is good at 0.5mg 3 x wk.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i went with sust for my 1st course, bit more nippy that enth

i went with 500mg/wk as that was the standard but i'd like to of seen how i would of got on with a lower dose at say 300mg


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Bulk there is a lot to be said for low dose cycles, especially the 1st.

I did 12 weeks of cidoteston at 250mg a week, grew like a weed, the only thing that more gear brings is more sides, the increase from your natty test levels is huge at 250 g per week, plenty big enough to grow well with good diet.


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

saidtomyself said:


> Bulk there is a lot to be said for low dose cycles, especially the 1st.
> 
> I did 12 weeks of cidoteston at 250mg a week, grew like a weed, the only thing that more gear brings is more sides, the increase from your natty test levels is huge at 250 g per week, plenty big enough to grow well with good diet.


sorry said "to my self" i did nt quite under stand that. so you took 250 doses and grew like a "weed" meaning weeds grow fast or "weeds" as if weak ? sorry mate ! to ask again new to this building talk.

When you speak about natty, you mean natural ? as in steroids combined with my own natural teststoroune will give good results ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

grow like a weed = quick gains


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

My first ever cycle in the 90's was deca only.

I didn't feel horrible, I didn't lose my stiffy, I didn't "Shut down Bad", I didn't do a PCT, I did put on muscle.

Go figure.

I'm not saying it is the best possible cycle but it was ok


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

Uriel said:


> My first ever cycle in the 90's was deca only.
> 
> I didn't feel horrible, I didn't lose my stiffy, I didn't "Shut down Bad", I didn't do a PCT, I did put on muscle.
> 
> ...


Do you thjink people have differnet reactions to certain steroids due to personal genetic make up or different manufactoring processes by the various companies that produce these chemicals or abit of both ?

what are your views on mixing sustanon with deca ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

djwang said:


> Do you thjink people have differnet reactions to certain steroids due to personal genetic make up or different manufactoring processes by the various companies that produce these chemicals or abit of both ?
> 
> what are your views on mixing sustanon with deca ?


sust and deca is a great cycle.

Look mate, the guys telling you test on its own are right IMO but trying nadrolone on it's own was no big deal for me and many before the mantra you see above became lore:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Nandrolone on its own. Mmmmmm keep an eye down below, nandrolones cause shut down more sever than test.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

My first cycle was 250mg deca, i received some gains and felt fine.

I wouldn't advice it though because its hard to recover from for most people and a lot do suffer from ED on it.


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks guys for all your opinions, am really impressed at you guys wanting help each other make the right decisions.

shut down through deca is kinda putting me off the idea as i like the ladies and dont wanna be ripped and cant do anything with it . lol !

the vast majority of opinions have suggested test, i will look further in to it. back to school i think. but it has been fun understanding the pros and cons of using steroids


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Uriel said:


> My first ever cycle in the 90's was deca only.
> 
> I didn't feel horrible, I didn't lose my stiffy, I didn't "Shut down Bad", I didn't do a PCT, I did put on muscle.
> 
> I'm not saying it is the best possible cycle but it was ok





djwang said:


> *Do you thjink people have differnet reactions to certain steroids due to personal genetic make up or different* manufactoring processes by the various companies that produce these chemicals or abit of both ?
> 
> what are your views on mixing sustanon with deca ?





Uriel said:


> sust and deca is a great cycle.
> 
> Look mate, the guys telling you test on its own are right IMO but trying *nadrolone on it's own was no big deal for me* *and many before the mantra you see above became lore* :thumbup1:


Only in a certain way, we are only talking about natural/synthetic hormones and in the main we react the same way regards sides and benefits, some just more so than others in both ways.

At the end of the day, deca shuts down natural testosterone hard and fast and in most users it will have a detrimental effect on libido if used alone, but thats all i'm saying, a deca only cycle will do you no harm but when you weigh up this pretty mild steroids benefits in mass gains and sides and HPTA suppression and longer recovery etc. etc against test................


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Only in a certain way, we are only talking about natural/synthetic hormones and in the main we react the same way regards sides and benefits, some just more so than others in both ways.
> 
> At the end of the day, deca shuts down natural testosterone hard and fast and in most users it will have a detrimental effect on libido if used alone, but thats all i'm saying, a deca only cycle will do you no harm but when you weigh up this pretty mild steroids benefits in mass gains and sides and HPTA suppression and longer recovery etc. etc against test................


Its definately a procedure of creating balance. even from the short amount of reading and litriture ii have studied. every direction having its pros and cons. i myself, in my own regard. in rsponse to using solely deca as a my first ever cycle, i regress to wanting to choose another option. by digesting the fact that such a concentrate of side effect is directed at the gonal region of be the body a companied by the risk that these could (possibly) be irriversable. (but rare cases) i ponder more desirably towards sustanon for a 12 week period without deca. i would plan to start at 250 mg a week see how i get on for 5 weeks. 2 shot a week monday 125 mg thursday 125 mg nolvadex on hand 2 weeks after last shot 3 weeks pct with clomid maybe hcg. any info regarding hcg during cycle for 4 weeks 500 iu every 4-5 days to keep the good guys strong ?( if you no what i mean ;-) !!


----------



## icebuck (Apr 9, 2010)

hi does any know where i can get any nolvadex from


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

icebuck said:


> hi does any know where i can get any nolvadex from


The machine that sells twix usually has it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My first ever cycle in the 90's was deca only.
> 
> I didn't feel horrible, I didn't lose my stiffy, I didn't "Shut down Bad", I didn't do a PCT, I did put on muscle.
> 
> ...


was probs fake n jus test lol


----------



## razlindez (Feb 17, 2009)

do you take novadex and clomid or one or the other? whats the main diffrences , i heard of a powder called Toco-8? any one know if this is any good for PCT ?

ty guys


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

djwang said:


> Its definately a procedure of creating balance. even from the short amount of reading and litriture ii have studied. every direction having its pros and cons. i myself, in my own regard. in rsponse to using solely deca as a my first ever cycle, i regress to wanting to choose another option. by digesting the fact that such a concentrate of side effect is directed at the gonal region of be the body a companied by the risk that these could (possibly) be irriversable. (but rare cases) i ponder more desirably towards sustanon for a 12 week period without deca. i would plan to start at 250 mg a week see how i get on for 5 weeks. 2 shot a week monday 125 mg thursday 125 mg nolvadex on hand 2 weeks after last shot 3 weeks pct with clomid maybe hcg. any info regarding hcg during cycle for 4 weeks 500 iu every 4-5 days to keep the good guys strong ?( if you no what i mean ;-) !!


Just take it all at once, no need for 2 x weekly shots


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

razlindez said:


> do you take novadex and clomid or one or the other? whats the main diffrences , i heard of a powder called Toco-8? any one know if this is any good for PCT ?
> 
> ty guys


Clomid and nolva together

Clomid 100/50/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

icebuck said:


> hi does any know where i can get any nolvadex from


Chemone research

Researchstop


----------

